# Suche Harting, Han Q4/2 Buchseneinsatz, 09120063141



## TorbenMm (31 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

suche 30x Harting, Han Q4/2 Buchseneinsatz, 09120063141.


Gruß,

Torben


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2022)

Nachdem Harting bei mir auch nicht lieferfähig war, hab ich bei Phoenix bestellt.
Keine Ahnung, wie es da mit Q4/2 aussieht.


----------



## TorbenMm (31 August 2022)

Hallo, 

weißt du zufällig ob die kompatibel mit den Harting Tüllengehäusen sind? 
Problem bei mir ist Tüllengehäuse habe ich mehr als genug aber Liefersituation bei manchen Harting Stecker/Buchseneinsätzen ist 
eine Katastrophe.


----------



## rar-101 (31 August 2022)

Schonmal bei Steckerexpress (www.stex.de) angefragt/geschaut?


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2022)

TorbenMm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weißt du zufällig ob die kompatibel mit den Harting Tüllengehäusen sind?
> Problem bei mir ist Tüllengehäuse habe ich mehr als genug aber Liefersituation bei manchen Harting Stecker/Buchseneinsätzen ist
> eine Katastrophe.



Zur Kompatibelität kann ich dir nix sagen.


----------



## TorbenMm (31 August 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Schonmal bei Steckerexpress (www.stex.de) angefragt/geschaut?


Ja von denen bekomme ich ein paar nächste Woche. Haben aber auch viel länger Lieferzeit als auf der Website angegeben.
Glaube hatten jetzt ca. 5 oder 6 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## hucki (31 August 2022)

TorbenMm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weißt du zufällig ob die kompatibel mit den Harting Tüllengehäusen sind?


Lapp/Epic-HAN-Einsätze sind meist kompatibel zu Harting.

Aber keine Ahnung, wie's da mit Lieferzeiten aussieht.  🤷‍♂️


----------

